# It's arrived!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Today my DMG 35GTR arrived, I'll post some pictures up later:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Congrats Dave, new avatar required


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you cucky lunt

mook


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lucky bugger! Was chatting to the new owner of your r33 at pod on the weekend, still looks beautiful!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Cardiff R33 said:


> lucky bugger! Was chatting to the new owner of your r33 at pod on the weekend, still looks beautiful!


im pleased he's looking after it:thumbsup: :thumbsup: did he run it?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

These DMG's are getting a bit common now 

Will have to talk options and stuff once you have played with it a bit

Rob

Common DMG black edition without the red bits


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lol @ Robbie!

Yes he ran it but was chatting to him after hid first run, a 14 second i think lol
He was obviously struggling on the launch, which does take alot of getting used too, still it looked lovely and i still love that interior


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't mind the red bits so much now, I think mines is going to be the odd one out in a few years....

Have you run it yet?

R


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

*35*

Nice motor Dave :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

I must say though that it was not as imposing in the flesh as I expected it to be  

George


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats Dave!!! get some pics up matey!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

congrats on the car chap! enjoy!


pics pics pickety pics please!


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

hey dave,

can i call dibs for a passenger ride please, been very tempted at buying one recently 

Bet you are well happy !


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

..can i sit in the back??? :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

That might be a squeeze Benji. What do you think Dave? :flame:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Can i hang on to the spoiler with my teeth? (i'll put carpet in between so it dosen't mark the paint LOL!!)


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> That might be a squeeze Benji. What do you think Dave? :flame:


 hi George! comfy in the back isnt it!?  

be intersting to see how well she blows 4-up.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

guys, i've been too busy to get some wee pictures up so i'll get them up over the weekend


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Can we expect to see any Do-Luck bits on this one Dave?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I dont think there are any do-luck parts to fit it.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

davew said:


> I dont think there are any do-luck parts to fit it.


not yet,but they will come:clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

davew said:


> I dont think there are any do-luck parts to fit it.



You should have said. Ito-san was over in the UK a few weeks ago. I could have asked him for you


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

not really sure if i like this car, its impossible to get in


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Come on Dave, spill the beans mate. You are torturing everyone


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

cant wait to see the pics... what is so bad about getting into and how tall are you?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I'll hopefully get some pics up today, i reckon i'll bring it down to JAE for everyone to have a look at too:wavey:


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

davew said:


> I'll hopefully get some pics up today, i reckon i'll bring it down to JAE for everyone to have a look at too:wavey:


opcorn:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

mmnn being a fully fledged member i think i deserve a test drive lol!

How are you finding it? Whens it in for sva etc?


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

PICS PICS PICS


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

davew said:


> not really sure if i like this car, its impossible to get in




i bet dave's pulling our legs & got a 1/10 scale model of an R35. Hence the lack of pics and puns. but i'm prepared to be proven wrong and will shut my mouth  but this jokes been done before, so it better be the real deal dave


Dave's waiting for his UK big boy toy eh ? :squintdan


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I'm saying nothing Ben :nervous:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

right Ben, pics up in the morning:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

davew said:


> right Ben, pics up in the morning:clap:



good man


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

pics??


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

....  

...can anyone see the pics? 


erm....:lamer: 


:chuckle:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

i believe the delay in pics is that Dave has gone and got it in robot mode and can't transform into car mode  












either that or Dave's gone out this morning to buy a real one, (delayed trying to get those greedy 75k price tags down) so not to look like a jimmy jerk off opcorn:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

The net is closing in on you Dave


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lol @ this thread! 

Benji that transformer is cool as hell


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh you load of disbelievers:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 



Speed6 ( i think thats his name, the guy from canada) came out for a blast around the locals streets before i took the pictues. we blew all the local ferraris and Lambos away LOL!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Are those 20mm rims you have there Dave or have you gone up to 21mm? :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

in the top picture the rear drivers side wheel is off the floor, some serious balance issues there!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...look like 21mills to me...nice car dave, shame about the paint finish tho...flecks the size of cornflakes mate?!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

seems Dave also likes the idea of reducing COED by removing the offside wing mirror... interesting Dave...interesting.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I knew it

they ain't even got tarmac up north yet, bloody roads made out of wood!



mook


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> seems Dave also likes the idea of reducing COED by removing the offside wing mirror... interesting Dave...interesting.


Probably fell off in the Cornflake packet mate


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmmm ..... I think Andy will still be able to spank you in the R33 ..... only just though :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------

